# Oh, Yeah, Double Your Pleasure.......



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Now, this will knock your socks off!!!!!.......... Thunder on the rails!!!!!!

Not one, but two big steamers, double heading and pacing each other!!!!

Talk about a "Carbon Footprint".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXJ9eKwYSpU

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very impressive. I couldn't help but think, in the night shots, how much that train looked like an enormous prewar S scale AF. It didn't take much imagination to make those couplings look like the hook-and-bar arrangements, in the shadows. I'd love to see the two of them cut loose from their loads and have a neck-to-neck race!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

That was the coolest YouTube video I have ever watched!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Excellent Bob


Those where the days!:thumbsup:


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I've been close to the NKP 765. even in the firebox. It has a special place for me. I also helped with its recent refurb. I mostly played "gofer". But, still, I was there.

Bob


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow amazing video!


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow I love a Berkshire, even better 2! 

Kevin


----------

